# I'm new too!!



## nstonebridge (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

My 2 year old son was diagnosed 3 weeks ago as type 1, and we are coping ok with everything - luckily he doesn't mind his blood tests, but he struggles with his injections.  At the moment we are just pinning him down cos there is no other way - has anyone got any tips on how to make it less painful?? We have tried holding ice cubes on his leg but he hates that too!!!  

Thanks

Nicola


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Nicola, and welcome!

Sorry I can't give any advice as I'm not a parent. I'm surprised he objects to the injections and not the blood tests - I find the blood tests worse! I occasionally feel pain, not from the needle going in, but from the insulin itself - it feels sort of like when you have a graze and it gets wet, stings for a few moments. What sort of insulin is he on? Lantus is renowned for its sting.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 26, 2009)

All kids hate injections - I've given immunisations (intramuscular injections into arms or thighs) to quite a few! However, good technique does make it slightly less painful - jab needle in as fast as possible and inject as slowly as possible, as its the pressue that hurts. If you have an automatic pen, then it may be worth asking about trying other models. You can also use buttocks and abdomen for injections. However, does he actually object to being undressed, even partially? In that case, can you give his injection before he gets dressed or after evening bath? I'm guessing on your routine, and I realise that won't help with midday injections.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Nicola, 

I can't speak for children but although I am now 33 I went through a phase where I hated injecting myself. I am not sure why as I know the pain from the finger pricker is worse and I have no problems having blood tests. 

When I spoke to my DN she gave me a device to go on the end of the Novopen. It meant that all I had to do was hold the pen on my leg etc and press the button. This inserted the needle and I then just pressed the plunger. I don't understand why but I did find I dreaded it less this way.

Novopen also do coloured pens to make it more comfortable. I hope you manage to get things sorted. Good luck

Andy


----------



## nstonebridge (Jan 26, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Hi

He is on 2 injections a day, one in the morning on Novomix and one in the evening where he has humalog.  He has no objection in getting undressed (he pulls his own trousers down!) but doesn't like the actual needle in his leg - he has no problem with the pen (we are lucky enough to have borrowed a "play pen" from our PSDCN and he injects his toys a lot!!).  I think technique is maybe part of the problem, but it is so difficult to do it when he is kicking and wriggling....is there any sort of numbing spray that would help??

I know we are lucky that this is the only real problem we have faced (apart from the odd hypo, but they have been easy to rectify) but I just hate traumatising him twice a day!!  He actually likes his finger pricker and will willingly do it himself!!!!

Thanks for all your replies, I have never used a forum like this before, I can see it is going to come in very handy!!!!

Nicola


----------



## Copepod (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad to hear that undressing isn't the problem! Perhaps worth trying injecting into his buttocks, so he can't see the needle, abdomen, which is usually slightly less sore than thighs. There is a local anaesthetic (numbing) cream called Emla (Eutectic Mixture of Local Anaesthetics), which can be used on children aged over 12 months, but it has to be applied at least 60 mins before the injection and covered with film dressing, which must all be removed before injecting. He may think that's more hassle than the injection and the needle in his leg.
http://www.ihateneedles.co.uk/46544_48153.aspx?mid=
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100003389.html
Emla 5% can be bought without prescription from chemist, approx ?3 for 5g.


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 26, 2009)

*site injection*

my son is 5 and still wont try on his legs the buttocks are much better there is more fat and he wont feel the needle  or his upper arms


----------

